# Taylor County Boondocks Ride in Ga.



## lilbama06 (Dec 4, 2012)

I recently PCSed to Georgia, and when i got to my new unit they started telling me about this place called Taylor county Boondocks. for everything u wanna know check the link, but they got a ride coming up!!!!
Taylor County Boondocks
youtube it. lets see how many people we can get out there, and try to have a MIMB meet!!!


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah we got a group going see y'all there!


----------

